# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  جزوه تست زنی فوق حرفه ای

## KONKURSHOP

تست زنی

----------


## masood2013

داداش این چرت و پرتا چیه؟!  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## yaghma

میشه بفرمایید : کجای این جزوه داره روش تست زنی اونم فوق حرفه ای اموزش میده؟

منم مخالف این روشها هستم.

روش مهندسی معکوس و این قبیل از روشها جواب نمیده برادر من .

این جزوه تونم باعث گمراهی بعضی از بچه ها میشه.

----------


## hamed2357

در حل تست های کنکور از شماره ی سوال و زوج و فرد بودن گزینه ها استفاده شده بود.

ایراد اول : این پیدا کردن تضاد ساده داستانش چطوری هست میشه بگی یعنی چی؟؟ :Yahoo (1): 

ایراد دوم : میشه 10 سوال سراسری یک درس خاص پشت  سرهم حل کنی؟؟

حاجی اینا رو ولش کن 
ما 4 کد دفترچه داریم تو کنکور : برای یکی گزینه ی 2 هست برای یکی گزینه ی 3
یعنی جواب درست برای یکی زوج هست و برای یکی فرد

ولی دمت گرم-تخیل خوبی داری  :Yahoo (1): 
من میتونم 20 سوال سراسری پیدا کنم که جوابش اینطوری هست
رقم دهگان سوال را منهای رقم یکان میکنیم.
عدد بدست آمده را به توان 2 می رسانیم. یکان عدد حاصل را میگیریم و بر 3 تقسیم میکنیم.
سپس از عدد حاصل جز صحیح میگیریم و اگر زوج بود گزینه ی 4 را میزنیم.
اگر فرد بود عدد مربوطش را میزنیم.
برای توضیحات بیشتر در مورد پکیج با فاکتوریل رقم دهگان عدد حاصل تماس بگیرید

----------


## KONKURSHOP

ممنون از نظرات

----------


## meva

ای بابا!!! برادر من اگه کسی با این چیزا بخواد به جایی برسه همون بهتر که نرسه...!!!!! :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## KONKURSHOP

تشکر از تمامی دوستان

----------


## Am7r

واقعیته نابه برید تو یه دفترچه پاسخ قلمچی تست کنید

----------


## KONKURSHOP

ت دفترچه قلمچی تست کنید تا نتیجه شو ببینید

----------


## ubonse

> ت دفترچه قلمچی تست کنید تا نتیجه شو ببینید



آخه قلمچي يعني چي؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
واقعآ طراحي سوالات كنكور رو با سوالات قلمچي مقايسه ميكنيد؟!

----------


## KONKURSHOP

خب تو دفترچه شوالات کنکور تست کن
در ضمن اکثر طراحای ققلمچی .طراح حای سوالات کنکور هستند

----------


## KONKURSHOP

حامد2357

لطفا شما که چیزی نمیدونید اظهار نظر نکنید

----------


## hamed2357

> حامد2357
> 
> لطفا شما که چیزی نمیدونید اظهار نظر نکنید


آخه پسر گل طراحان قلم چی دانشجویان هستند که دوستای بنده هستند.

----------


## Araz

بسته شد

----------

